# I've been a busy bee!



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I recently celebrated my company's 2nd Anniversary, and after 2 years since opening for business, I have finally expanded and added that second truck and second service guy.:thumbup: Along with that, I revamped the office, and bought a small storage building to keep stock and tools. Also I had a baby last fall.
In short, I have been a BUSY BEE!:icon_eek:

Pictures:

First: New office









Original truck, inside and out.

















Second truck, inside and out. (forgive me it is not lettered or fully stocked just yet, I will post pics of the lettered truck soon!)


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Shed outside:








Shed inside:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

ANd my finest work of this lifetime:


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

everything looks net and clean. tell me about the new truck--------steve


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow! What have you two been feeding her? Just kidding, babies grow way too fast.

She's a cutie pie.:laughing:


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

Good for you! Congratulations


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice and very organized. I wish I could get more organized. It just never happens.:no:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations, keep up the great work.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats! I agree with crazy, your daughter is growing fast! (and still just as cute)


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats. My business was a year old last month. If it continues, things will get better for me as well. Added a second truck though about 6 mnths ago.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations keep growing :thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Keep it up. You are the east coast version of West Coast Plumber. Very orderly, very neat and clean. When ya gonna add to your family? She needs siblings!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Keep it up. You are the east coast version of West Coast Plumber. Very orderly, very neat and clean. When ya gonna add to your family? She needs siblings!


 
He just needs to shave his head bald and get a few dogs and he is good to go!!

That is a funky looking truck, but I bet it gets good gas mileage on the freeways. Congrats man....it's nice to see people get off their asses and make it happen. Adding to a family is a big step, but practicing is always nice!!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Keep it up. You are the east coast version of West Coast Plumber. Very orderly, very neat and clean. When ya gonna add to your family? She needs siblings!


I can't think of a better compliment!:blush: Robert of Westcoast Plumbing is a businessman and plumber that I highly respect. We are alike in many ways I guess. We are both around 30 years old, both self-employed, both with european wives. My wife recently had a baby, and I have a feeling his wife is next!:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

service guy said:


> Also I had a baby last fall.
> In short, I have been a BUSY BEE!:icon_eek:


Man I really don't know how to respond to this....:laughing:

No seriously it looks like things are going pretty good for you. 
Hope it keeps on keeping on for ya...:thumbup:

Looks like she's a real cutie too...:yes:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

service guy said:


> I can't think of a better compliment!:blush: Robert of Westcoast Plumbing is a businessman and plumber that I highly respect. We are alike in many ways I guess. We are both around 30 years old, both self-employed, both with european wives. My wife recently had a baby, and I have a feeling his wife is next!:thumbup:


 



OH NO CARL..........maybe it's the wives.......


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Well Done Carl !!!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice to see it!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice to see you living the dream Carl. Now don't screw it up


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Is that a Carolina Barns storage shed?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*"way to bring it SERVICE GUY"*


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Is that a Carolina Barns storage shed?


No its from Tuffshed.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

New shed got deliverd yesterday. I like it. Came pre wired with two lights and two sets of plugs and a switch. Some reason though, when i flip the switch nothing happens. Anywho, the shelves will be built tomorrow if i have time, and then all shtuff and tools will follow over the weekend. I like it.10ftX16ft ITs a big step for both of us.:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you sure your girls don't have plans for converting it into a playhouse.:yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I see they have it strapped really well for when the wind blows! Cute girl rockstar! Whats goin in there?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

They had to bring some of there outside toys in there and try it out, and now they want there own. My four year old daughter kept closing the door and telling me to knock. It was cute, she would say who is it? then she would say come on in sir, would you like a sandwich? Damn, I love my kids.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey, that would make a great ice fishing house!:thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice looking set up there :thumbsup:. 
I can't get one My daughter would kick me out too.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It gonna be set up over the weekend for sure. Have it already to go tomorrow. Just got to get it locked, stocked, and two smoking barrels and then, it will be ready. Gonna go with a nice work bench in there with a good vice, grinder, and what ever else a dude like me would like to have at a ready able position. I love to work on ***** so that will be a good place to do it. Not to mention, i have plumbing parts scatterd everywhere right now, I have no idea what I have, and dont have. It should help in that area alot. I hate buying a part, and then seeing it a couple days later around the house, or in the garage. Really pisses me off.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres a few Delta faucets....I wish I had a big shed like that one.


http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/deltafaucetcollection002.jpg


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Heres a few Delta faucets....I wish I had a big shed like that one.
> 
> 
> http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/deltafaucetcollection002.jpg



WTF TM, did ya rob the Delta truck or what?:laughing: I hope them aint the new plastic ones. I used to love Delta until they pulled that sh*t. I switched over to 100% Kohler a while back and it's working great. Customers love the heavy Kohlers. Installed one yesterday, Kohler Forte chrome single handle kitchen for $385.00, she loves it.:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> WTF TM, did ya rob the Delta truck or what?:laughing: I hope them aint the new plastic ones. I used to love Delta until they pulled that sh*t. I switched over to 100% Kohler a while back and it's working great. Customers love the heavy Kohlers. Installed one yesterday, Kohler Forte chrome single handle kitchen for $385.00, she loves it.:thumbup:


 Man thats not even all of them. I'm almost finished with my office that will have storage area so i can get the stuff organized. Those are the all copper tube and brass faucets..no poly supply tubes. The kohler Forte's are nice..I've installed a few that the customer has supplied. I'm not a big Kohler fan but I do like a few of their products and the Forte is one of them. I have alot of organizing to do and then I will post pics. I'm just lazy but when I get goin I dont stop...so when I eventually get around to organizing it will go quick. I've been pre sorting stuff into groups to help make it easier when the time comes to stock the shelves. Shelving alone is expensive. I thought about making some but its almost as expensive and it would be heavier if i ever moved it plus the time it takes to build. My problem is I have so much crap that I have nowhere to put it while I'm finishing the office and its all stacked up on each other.


----------

